# Help! Power loss and hesitation!



## gb95ser (Jan 11, 2003)

Whats up guys. A couple of nights ago after running my car hard all day and night i was heading home at about 2 am and i make a right turn and and give it gas and the motor felt like it did when i used to hit fuel cut before I put in the JWT ECU, that kinda jerk feeling and it dies. I found out the problem, my cold air came off on the first pipe from the throttle body to the MAF, came off where it connects to the MAF. So I connected it and the car was fine, but now the car is noticeably slower and hesitates/misses especailly at high rpm. Any ideas? Filter, MAF, Plugs? I bought a 91 300zx tt fuel filter so im gonna replace it this weekend, but anything else im missing? This is driving me crazy. Thanks guys.


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

Hey man, how long were you driving with the pipe disconnected? I assume it wasn't very long because from experience I know that there is a BIG, noticeable loss in power if you run a straight metal pipe to the MAF and filter it there (some airflow resistance is needed - prvided by the stock rubber hose or the long CAI tube). Without the MAF in the airflow route it would be worse.

I'm not an expert, but here's my 2 cents: If you were driving around for a little while with the MAF disconnected, maybe the computer began to try and adapt to the strange signals it was receiving. If this is the case, maybe you can wait for it to "relearn" the normal airflow measurements or reset the ECU to help it along. Please confirm this before trying though. Anyone care to comment on this? Did you get any check engine light? Good sign if you didn't.

Another thing I heard is that the MAF sensor is a delicate device. If it got banged around in the engine bay too much, it could cause problems.

Wish I could help you more, there may be other people on the forum who have experienced the same thing or know enough to tellyou what's wrong just from the symptoms you're getting.


----------



## gb95ser (Jan 11, 2003)

Thanks for you help so far.......I did disconnect the battery for some odd 30 minuites, that resets the ecu doesn't it? That didnt really help....I'll keep trying, and keep the suggestions commin guys  Thanks


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

Someone said that a couple hours is good enough to reset the ECU. Some say they simply leave it disconnected overnight. Some probably refuse to do it because their audio system takes days to re-tweak . I don't know if 30min is enough but it may be.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2003)

have your timing checked bad ignition timing can cause alot of problems but the most notice able is the lack of power also have you checked the plugs, wires, dis cap, and rotor it really sounds like your not gettin enough spark just a couple of ideas


----------



## gb95ser (Jan 11, 2003)

Car has 30k miles on it and was really garaged before me so a lot of the engine is really clean and the components look solid, checked the wires and they LOOK good, haven't checked the plugs yet but i was gonna replace them cuz thats the 30k tune-up thing but ill keep tryin guys thanks


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

have u messed with the timing at all? a while ago i messed up on my timing and the car was sluggish as hell, the exhaust sounded deeper(not necessarily a good thing) but u might wanna check it....also check the fuel filter, i think it needs to be replaced every 30K miles.


----------

